# ToolKraft 452 Drill Press



## Travis7s (Aug 29, 2014)

I posted about this a bit in my shop thread but I think its better to just have its own thread for people searching and googling as I was before.

I picked this guy up on Kijiji for $75, I was hoping to get it for a little less but it seemed too cool to pass up.




It was made in the early 1970s by the now defunct ToolKraft company in Chicopee, MA. Is has some pretty interesting features that you don't really see on a typical drill press as far as I know.

- variable speed  gearmotor drive
- high speed (20-25k RPM) aux spindle that sticks out the top
- 6" quill range
- Mechanical speed/material indicator. (not sure if this thing is halfway accurate or not yet )
- chuck key lock, you have to remove the key from the chuck and insert it into the keyhole for the machine to run
- the head can rotate 360 degrees for drilling on an angle or using the high speed spindle for routing and whatnot
- it kind of has a neat space-age look





The front panel, you can see that the depth gauge and some other information is inverted when when you are using the aux spindle. Mine is missing the variable speed knob near the bottom left, and also the depth gauge lock. (need to repair)




The gearmotor assembly mounted inside. It rides up and down on some dovetail ways. The way for the depth gauge in the front there.





The inside of the front cover. The manufacturer was kind enough to stick a wiring diagram label right in there. You can see the chuck key lock linkage about the black switch assembly. It appears the previous owner bypassed it by moving the spring. Normally that linkage arm should be spring loaded in front of the switch and physically blocking the button from being closed. The speed control pot in in the bottom right corner and you can see the mechanical speed indicator linkage attached to it.






Inside the head, you can see the speed control circuit and the shaft and pinion gear for moving the quill. There is a recoil spring inside the handle assembly to retract it.






The gearmotor assembly removed, I put a quarter there for scale. Theres the rack gear and the 4 little ways it rides on. The next plan of action is to crack it open and look at greasing up the gearbox some more. It seems to run ok but it seems a little noisier than it should be to me.


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 29, 2014)

looks like that little $75 was well spent--it is a very nice built press---Dave


----------



## Bluto (Oct 11, 2015)

I hate to necro this thread, but I specifically joined the forum because of the fine information Travis7s provided about his Toolkraft 452. 

I just purchased a Powr-Kraft drill press, which is a rebadged Tool-Kraft 452, and was looking for further information. Were you able to open it up and lube it? If so, could you post any pics you might have? You have already provided the most information I've been able to find about these machines on the web.

Thank in advance.

-bluto


----------



## Dalbouka (Mar 11, 2018)

Can you help me with my 4452?

I took it apart like you did and the return spring came out of the slot in the shaft and I can’t get it back in.


----------



## Nvizeon (Sep 29, 2018)

Was there ever a post showing how to lubricate the Gearmotor assembly?


----------



## J Lang (Mar 4, 2019)

I know that I'm Re-reviving an old thread, but maybe I can still be of some help (and get some myself!). I have the PowrKraft version of the same drill press .Dalbouka, if you still have issues with the return spring, I had the same problem. I flattened enough of the inside portion of the spring with a set of vice grips so that it could slip completely through the slot of the shaft, instead of partially. I used a hammer to get it completely seated and help the spot end of the shaft with vice grips to put the washers on. 

Now for my questions! Has anyone figured out how to grease the inside of the motor? Also my variable speed doesn't kick the motor on until it reads about 2000k rpm, I assume it probably needs to be calibrated, however at low speeds the motor speed pulsates. Any way I can fix this?


----------



## J Lang (Mar 4, 2019)

The above message should read:

"I used a hammer to get it completely seated and HELD the SPLIT end of the shaft with vice grips to put the washers on."


----------



## stooler (Jan 29, 2020)

J Lang said:


> The above message should read:
> 
> "I used a hammer to get it completely seated and HELD the SPLIT end of the shaft with vice grips to put the washers on."


Is anyone who owns a ToolKraft 452 still around?


----------



## HolDog92 (Apr 2, 2020)

stooler said:


> Is anyone who owns a ToolKraft 452 still around?


 
Yes
Ben


----------



## HolDog92 (Apr 2, 2020)

J Lang said:


> I know that I'm Re-reviving an old thread, but maybe I can still be of some help (and get some myself!). I have the PowrKraft version of the same drill press .Dalbouka, if you still have issues with the return spring, I had the same problem. I flattened enough of the inside portion of the spring with a set of vice grips so that it could slip completely through the slot of the shaft, instead of partially. I used a hammer to get it completely seated and help the spot end of the shaft with vice grips to put the washers on.
> 
> Now for my questions! Has anyone figured out how to grease the inside of the motor? Also my variable speed doesn't kick the motor on until it reads about 2000k rpm, I assume it probably needs to be calibrated, however at low speeds the motor speed pulsates. Any way I can fix this?



Both the motor and the spindle assemblies have sealed ball bearings. The only area to lub is the gears where the motor engages with the spindle drive. There are no more gears in the motor/spindle assembly. There are two flat 3 inch or so gears at the end of the spindle shaft. The are there to reduce any backlash. They are spring loaded and designed to pinch the spiral shaft coming out of the motor. This can make pulling the motor shaft out of the large gear set a bit difficult. I suspect the interface between the spiral motor shaft and the large gears are the source of most of the noise from these drill presses and may be normal.


----------



## whiteoak (Feb 5, 2022)

Resurrecting an old thread here. Ive got a rebadged 452 (Montgomery Ward) and have identified it as having a busted rheostat. Ive debated what's best for returning speed control to my unit, and think that it'd be worth trying to just replace the rheostat. Do any of you know what ohm rating the factory rheostat was? It's labeled "TKR9". See attached picture. What are y'all's thoughts on my plan vs doing something completely different for speed control?


----------

